# My bit cabinet



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Now that I have got used to posting pics. on the site, I may go mad with it, here is one of my Router Bit Cabinet, although it will not hold my very large bits.
Derek.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Mighty nice work. Looks like you have a nice collection of bits


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great looking!  I are the shelves are removable?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

nice looking case derek. everyone here loves pictures and we get ideas from looking at each others pictures. keep the photos coming!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A very practical solution Derek. Nice job.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Cabinet has shelves that can be adjusted for height and are drilled for 1/2in and 1/4in. cutters.
Derek.


----------

